# New guy here



## lewie562 (Sep 14, 2014)

Whats up new guy here from california looked and read alot of info from this site for a long time just never posted.
im 31 yrs old 6ft 235 lbs around 20% fat
trying to lean done but add muscle so try and stay around same weight been lifting consitently for about 3 yrs but stopped off and on for over 10 yrs due to injuries
well i got on TRT about a year ago also seems to help alot just price is a little high.
just trying to get advice and meet some cool people thanks for reading


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 14, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Riles (Sep 14, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Sep 14, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

